
AWS live stream from re:Invent 2016  12:30 PM PST - thecalvinchan
https://www.twitch.tv/aws
======
ranman
(I WORK FOR AWS)(Thanks for fixing the time OP!)

I'll be talking about all the updates from the past 2 days and we might have
some special guests. Yesterday werner showed up randomly... unscripted... and
it was a little nerve wracking.

[https://clips.twitch.tv/aws/StupidHerdBuddhaBar](https://clips.twitch.tv/aws/StupidHerdBuddhaBar)

